# TTOC LONDON TO BRIGHTON 2ND ANNUAL RUN



## ttrev21

SUNDAY 10th JUNE










Right guys it is that time of the year to start thinking about events.

This year we have had to bring the event forward due to the Olympics so in the immortal words of `Nilesong`last year..........

" Let five rings become four " .....plus our event will be much more organised........ermm well maybe........and wont cost the nation x billions of pounds.










So dig out your sun hats and sunglasses and join us on what will hopefully be a truely memorable day.










For those of you that haven`t been before it will be the omg 6.45 am start by the Serpentine in Londons Hyde Park.
From there we will take the usual route stopping at The Royal Albert Hall and London Eye for photo`s, make the normal carnage in Parliament Square, before heading south in search of Brighton










So common guys get your names down.

Cheers

Trev

*Attendees*............*Decals*...............*Lunch*

ttrev21..............................1............................x2
Kazinak..............................1............................x2
Brendanb86........................0.............................x2
Mike46.............................1.............................x1
Rich196.............................0.............................x2
Nilesong............................1............................x1
denTTed............................1.............................x4
cabbey..............................1............................x2
TToker
Gareth50...........................1........................x1
Johnclem88........................0........................x2
ian222..............................0.......................x2
CWJ................................1........................x2
CastorAcer.........................1........................x1
Tom2018..........................0.........................x1
Redtoy..............................1........................x3
Gone Ape...........................0........................x2
VaderTTS...........................0.........................x2
Hardrhino...........................1.........................x2
Amaranth...........................1.........................x2
TTchan..............................1.........................x1
Londonblade........................1.........................0
Mark1423...........................0..........................x1
Rich79..............................1..........................x2
cashman............................1..........................x2
olds_cool...........................0...........................x2
y3puTT
TT51
JayTTapp.........................1..............................x2
Neil7545..........................1...............................x1
tt-beast
Wak
difba..............................1.............................x2
bmwe30init......................1..............................x2
Elvis223..........................?...............................0
delorean.........................1..............................x2
dbbloke..........................1...............................x1


----------



## kazinak

yes yes yes [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Brendanb86

I'm definitely in, looking forward to this again, was a fantastic day out last year


----------



## Mike46

Looks great! I'm definitely in!


----------



## Rich196

You know ill be there!


----------



## Nilesong

About bloody time Trev! :lol: Well done for getting this together again.

Let five rings become four! 

Wouldn't miss this type of carnage for the world! :twisted: 
Stick me down please. 

Let's try and get even more cars than last year! 
It was a cross between The Keystone Kops and Whacky Races. :roll: :lol: 
But don't let me put you off.
It was a blast.


----------



## TTchan

How cool...id sooo be up for this but at the moment i am working that day, work every other sunday but i will beg to get it off


----------



## denTTed

I'll be there


----------



## cabbey

hi trev
long time since we spoke put me and sandra down for that day  
clive


----------



## TToker

Looks like a laugh, me and the misses will prob come along


----------



## ttrev21

Brilliant guys 8 people signed up already 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Here`s hoping we can beat last years 26 and bring Parliament Square to a standstill :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Nilesong said:


> It was a cross between The Keystone Kops and Whacky Races. :roll: :lol:


Yep that about sums it up Erol :lol: :lol: .....it did get a bit messy at times :lol:

Might have an extra parking spot this year if the Met play ball. :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

TTchan said:


> How cool...id sooo be up for this but at the moment i am working that day, work every other sunday but i will beg to get it off


If begging doesn`t work try bribery, failing that resign this is much more important :lol:


----------



## TTchan

ttrev21 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cool...id sooo be up for this but at the moment i am working that day, work every other sunday but i will beg to get it off
> 
> 
> 
> If begging doesn`t work try bribery, failing that resign this is much more important :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol oo bribery I didn't think of that :twisted:


----------



## Gareth50

Hi Trev

is a YES from me, hope its a great turn out as per last year what a day thanks for organising again !

Gareth


----------



## Johnclem88

I'm In


----------



## Nilesong

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## ttrev21

Nilesong said:


> Can't wait!!!!


Erol I thought you had packed up the moonlighting. :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

I'm available for Anniversaries, Birthday parties and Bar Mitzvahs.


----------



## ian222

I am in 2 minds about it, can i be bothered with getting lost all over again?? :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

ian222 said:


> I am in 2 minds about it, can i be bothered with getting lost all over again?? :lol:


Were you with us last year??????.....vaguely remember seeing you Brighton, don`t remember seeing you at all in London. :lol:


----------



## CWJ

Count me in! Last year was a blast!


----------



## ttrev21

CWJ said:


> Count me in! Last year was a blast!


Nice one 8)


----------



## CastorAcer

Definitely up for another blast through London waking up the natives.


----------



## ttrev21

CastorAcer said:


> Definitely up for another blast through London waking up the natives.


Well done Rob. will meet you at Pease Pottage with the rest of the Susex crew.


----------



## tom2018

Im up for it if i can get the day of work  and providing im not on the night shift the day before.

Anyone going up to london from hampshire reading/basingstoke area?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## ttrev21

tom2018 said:


> Im up for it if i can get the day of work  and providing im not on the night shift the day before.
> 
> Anyone going up to london from hampshire reading/basingstoke area?
> 
> Thanks
> Tom


Hi Tom

cabbey and probably TTOYT will be coming from that way.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Redtoy

Oh go on then put my name down......i could do with another drive to Brighton on my own [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gone

Oh I say, yes please

Having pushed you for it


----------



## ttrev21

TTOYT said:


> Oh go on then put my name down......i could do with another drive to Brighton on my own [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Your behind me on a bungee for the whole journey this time. :wink: we know you west country folk don`t like the big cities


----------



## ttrev21

Gone Ape said:


> Oh I say, yes please
> 
> Having pushed you for it


Well done Phil, you doing the Brighton bit this time?


----------



## Gone

There is another wedding involved, so we'll have to see

I expect so!


----------



## Rich196

Gone Ape said:


> I was called Badyaker but now I'm not!


Why did you change your name???? Its confused me for ages now! I recognised the avatar and the signature but didn't read it until now! Its too much for my little brain to handle I dont like change 

haha


----------



## VaderTTS

Yes, we'll join in sounds fab...

VaderTTS and Vikki


----------



## ttrev21

VaderTTS said:


> Yes, we'll join in sounds fab...
> 
> VaderTTS and Vikki


Excellent, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## RudeBadger

Do you need to be a TTOC member to join this??

Cheers


----------



## ttrev21

RudeBadger said:


> Do you need to be a TTOC member to join this??
> 
> Cheers


No mate open to everybody.


----------



## kazinak

RudeBadger said:


> Do you need to be a TTOC member to join this??
> 
> Cheers


common


----------



## RudeBadger

cheers Kaz ! :evil:

Have just joined the TTOC now !


----------



## Hardrhino

Well we're a given!

:lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Hardrhino said:


> Well we're a given!
> 
> :lol:


Thought you might be :lol:


----------



## Amaranth

Go on then, I'll either find a hotel or leave home at 5am.


----------



## Gone

Rich196 said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was called Badyaker but now I'm not!
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you change your name???? Its confused me for ages now! I recognised the avatar and the signature but didn't read it until now! Its too much for my little brain to handle I dont like change
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

Just fancied a bit of a wind up mate

In reality, new plate on the car with an apeish random element


----------



## TTchan

Ive decieded im definatly gonna do this , even if i have to pull a sicky


----------



## londonblade

Providing nothing comes up with work, count me in! 

My better half will come too, and my 2 boys will shoe-horn themselves in the back. :lol:

Look forward to it. Cheers!


----------



## ttrev21

Amaranth,TTchan and londonblade all added


----------



## mark_1423

Saw the video on YouTube, please count me in


----------



## Rich79

Me and the missis will be there.. Sounds a right laugh!


----------



## cashman

Looks good, could you put me down on the list please


----------



## ttrev21

Mark1423,Rich79 and cashman all added......well done guys looks like we have matched last years 26 cars 8) 8) 8)


----------



## ttrev21

mark_1423 said:


> Saw the video on YouTube, please count me in


You mean this one.......

http://www.


----------



## mark_1423

ttrev21 said:


> mark_1423 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the video on YouTube, please count me in
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this one.......
> 
> http://www.
Click to expand...

That's the one [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## denTTed

Wow 26, thats some turnout, maybe hit 30 this year?


----------



## Nilesong

Are we dining at the same pub? [smiley=chef.gif]

Outstanding food!


----------



## ttrev21

Nilesong said:


> Are we dining at the same pub? [smiley=chef.gif]
> 
> Outstanding food!


Yes mate if they will have us back.....


----------



## ttrev21

Smugglers Rest booked with reserved parking... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Rich196

ttrev21 said:


> Smugglers Rest booked with reserved parking... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Nice one


----------



## djsmudge

I can meet you guys and girls in Brighton! Depending on how much fuel I have, may come up to London, to drive back down  !


----------



## Mike46

Looks like its gonna be a good turn out! I better start saving some fuel money! :lol:

I was thinking we could all have a little plaque in our car like the mini runs.










Not sure how we would go about it though, obviosly someone would have to edit it and then asign us all a number and we print it out ourselves?

Just ignore this if you think its a pants idea :lol:

Edit: Just realised there is no number! :lol:


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Looks like its gonna be a good turn out! I better start saving some fuel money! :lol:
> 
> I was thinking we could all have a little plaque in our car like the mini runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how we would go about it though, obviosly someone would have to edit it and then asign us all a number and we print it out ourselves?
> 
> Just ignore this if you think its a pants idea :lol:
> 
> Edit: Just realised there is no number! :lol:


Last time trev did big decals to go on the door!


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its gonna be a good turn out! I better start saving some fuel money! :lol:
> 
> I was thinking we could all have a little plaque in our car like the mini runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how we would go about it though, obviosly someone would have to edit it and then asign us all a number and we print it out ourselves?
> 
> Just ignore this if you think its a pants idea :lol:
> 
> Edit: Just realised there is no number! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time trev did big decals to go on the door!
Click to expand...

Oh right okay, I didn't realise.


----------



## kazinak

i love blue mk1 in the video ,who's car is it :?:

oh yeah, it's mine


----------



## ttrev21

Mike46 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its gonna be a good turn out! I better start saving some fuel money! :lol:
> 
> I was thinking we could all have a little plaque in our car like the mini runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how we would go about it though, obviosly someone would have to edit it and then asign us all a number and we print it out ourselves?
> 
> Just ignore this if you think its a pants idea :lol:
> 
> Edit: Just realised there is no number! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Last time trev did big decals to go on the door!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh right okay, I didn't realise.
Click to expand...

These were last years, we will get some new ones for this year,


----------



## ttrev21

djsmudge said:


> I can meet you guys and girls in Brighton! Depending on how much fuel I have, may come up to London, to drive back down  !


Let us know closer to the date, if you are doing the whole route we will get a tour document out to you


----------



## ttrev21

So where are all the usual suspects ?????

y3puTT
Rustyintergrale
JayTTapp
sTTranger


----------



## londonblade

I reckon the style of logo=sign in Mike46's post would look good for the TT-run of 2012


----------



## Hardrhino

kazinak said:


> i love blue mk1 in the video ,who's car is it :?:
> 
> oh yeah, it's mine


Spotted geezer! I was at the Tesco express in Pound Hill this aft!
I was in my Blue Transit...... I knew I recognised the car!!!!


----------



## ttrev21

Hardrhino said:


> I was at the Tesco express in Pound Hill this aft!


Pork chops again !!!!!!!!!!..... :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

londonblade said:


> I reckon the style of logo=sign in Mike46's post would look good for the TT-run of 2012


But I reckon the screw holes will be a bitch to polish out!!! :lol:



ttrev21 said:


> Pork chops again !!!!!!!!!!..... :lol:


Oh you know me so well.... No fancy pants Chinese for us last night!!!


----------



## kazinak

Hardrhino said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i love blue mk1 in the video ,who's car is it :?:
> 
> oh yeah, it's mine
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted geezer! I was at the Tesco express in Pound Hill this aft!
> I was in my Blue Transit...... I knew I recognised the car!!!!
Click to expand...

I guess you where parked in the disabled spot  

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike46

Hardrhino said:


> londonblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon the style of logo=sign in Mike46's post would look good for the TT-run of 2012
> 
> 
> 
> But I reckon the screw holes will be a bitch to polish out!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

Who mentioned screw holes, they're cardboard...


----------



## Hardrhino

Mike46 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> londonblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon the style of logo=sign in Mike46's post would look good for the TT-run of 2012
> 
> 
> 
> But I reckon the screw holes will be a bitch to polish out!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who mentioned screw holes, they're cardboard...
Click to expand...

The plaque in the pic has screw holes in it!


----------



## y3putt

ttrev21 said:


> So where are all the usual suspects ?????
> 
> y3puTT


Sorry Trev..gonna have to let you down on this one mate.. The QS has long gone I,m afraid.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] ..needed two more seats..

One things for sure..it,ll be well organised and a cracking day...

Hayley sends her love .. :-*

All the best

Mark...


----------



## Hardrhino

y3putt said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where are all the usual suspects ?????
> 
> y3puTT
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Trev..gonna have to let you down on this one mate.. The QS has long gone I,m afraid.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] ..needed two more seats..
> 
> One things for sure..it,ll be well organised and a cracking day...
> 
> Hayley sends her love .. :-*
> 
> All the best
> 
> Mark...
Click to expand...

Ahhhhhhh.... Mate.... Hayley is more than welcome to come in anything.... And you could tag along!!! :lol:  
Hope your new mota is a bit of fun too!?


----------



## Hardrhino

kazinak said:


> I guess you where parked in the disabled spot


Nah.... Only do that in the TT so no one dings it!! :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Hardrhino said:


> Ahhhhhhh.... Mate.... Hayley is more than welcome to come in anything.... And you could tag along!!! :lol:
> Hope your new mota is a bit of fun too!?


I`ll second that !.... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

So where are we then ?.............jammed on 26.... [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] .........common guys one more to beat last year so who is game ????? :wink:

Go on you know you want to really..... :lol:


----------



## ian222

26 on the list doesnt mean 26 that come though.


----------



## Gone

You need at least 53 to be sure Trev


----------



## ttrev21

Gone Ape said:


> You need at least 53 to be sure Trev


Is that all........... :roll:......no probs


----------



## Rich79

We should definatly be able to get some more...There are loads of peeps on here. They just need to make the effort!!  Come on everyone...


----------



## ttrev21

That`s the spirit Rich........can`t beat a few positive vibes...


----------



## Hardrhino

ian222 said:


> 26 on the list doesnt mean 26 that come though.


But as long as the participants don't get lost along the way :roll: :roll: :lol: we should be good....


----------



## Nilesong

You could put a link to this thread on the Mk1 and Mk2 forums for the people who don't usually check the Events section?

Just a thought.


----------



## olds_cool

I would love to come!!!

I shall try my best and pray for sun so i can get me top off!!


----------



## ian222

Hardrhino said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 on the list doesnt mean 26 that come though.
> 
> 
> 
> But as long as the participants don't get lost along the way :roll: :roll: :lol: we should be good....
Click to expand...

Ha, yes very true.


----------



## ttrev21

olds_cool said:


> I would love to come!!!
> 
> I shall try my best and pray for sun so i can get me top off!!


Nice one matey, added to the list


----------



## TTchan

That video is amazing...buzzing for this


----------



## GrandeD

Im keen for this! will have to do some more swapping with my on call rota though!


----------



## kazinak

TTchan said:


> That video is amazing...buzzing for this


the best stuff was after we left the London :lol:


----------



## Redtoy

Hardrhino said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 on the list doesnt mean 26 that come though.
> 
> 
> 
> But as long as the participants don't get lost along the way :roll: :roll: :lol: we should be good....
Click to expand...

Owww, a bit below the wellie !!...but does it mean to start with 26 or finish with 26


----------



## ttrev21

Last one to the London Eye is a sissy......

Top contenders are

Ian
Gary

but...........if Dave turns up all bets are off, he had lessons from Mark Thatcher..... :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

ttrev21 said:


> Last one to the London Eye is a sissy......
> 
> Top contenders are
> 
> Ian
> Gary
> 
> but...........if Dave turns up all bets are off, he had lessons from Mark Thatcher..... :lol:


Fuck that, if my car is fixed I'll trash him. :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

TTOYT said:


> Owww, a bit below the wellie !!...but does it mean to start with 26 or finish with 26


Would be great to finish with 26..... Mind a few had trouble finding the start too!!!!


----------



## RudeBadger

can anyone suggest a cheapish/close/ car friendly place to stsy the night before????? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hardrhino

RudeBadger said:


> can anyone suggest a cheapish/close/ car friendly place to stsy the night before????? [smiley=book2.gif]


The Premier Inn at Croydon West or Epsom Sth should be quiet on a Sat night. Not sure on rates though.


----------



## RudeBadger

nice one. I'll check it out !

Cheers


----------



## ttrev21

RudeBadger said:


> can anyone suggest a cheapish/close/ car friendly place to stsy the night before????? [smiley=book2.gif]


Try Ibis about a month before hand as they start their 50% off summer deals about then.

Last year one of the guys got a room for £24.50


----------



## Hardrhino

Looking forward to driving the uncongested London streets again!


----------



## y3putt

Hey Trev...

Can you put us down as a maybe...  can't leave it on 26 can we...

we won't be in a TT but it will hopefully be an Audi...depends on whether we get delivery of it in time..

Hayley says its your turn for Ice Cream.....AGAIN..!! :lol:

Nick you will need someone to show you the way home as well... :lol: 

Mark...


----------



## ttrev21

y3putt said:


> Hey Trev...
> 
> Can you put us down as a maybe...  can't leave it on 26 can we...
> 
> we won't be in a TT but it will hopefully be an Audi...depends on whether we get delivery of it in time..
> 
> Hayley says its your turn for Ice Cream.....AGAIN..!! :lol:
> 
> Nick you will need someone to show you the way home as well... :lol:
> 
> Mark...


Mate your.........IN.......don`t care what your driving... :wink:  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Piggy bank started for ice cream money :lol:

Day nurse ordered in case you give her a cold again 

One extra table ordered for Hayley to dance on after vast amounts of alcohol. :wink:

Yep think that is everything covered 

Don`t forget your self tappers for the decals :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

Right so who is bringing the " wigs "..................RICH where are you ? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Redtoy

..... Formally TTOYT......

Why not make it fancy dress :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Redtoy said:


> ..... Formally TTOYT......
> 
> Why not make it fancy dress :lol:


Hmmmmm......now there is an idea......might scare a few people off though mate.. :wink:

Might come up with a theme for the event though with a few prizes for best decorated car?


----------



## Nilesong

Redtoy said:


> Might come up with a theme for the event though with a few prizes for best decorated car?


----------



## ttrev21

:lol: :lol: not a big fan of the idea then Erol.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong

The self tappers I'm fine with, but turning my pride and joy into the clown car from David Chippendale's Travelling Circus I am not ok with. Balloons? Streamers?? Bunting???? Whatever next?!
The sight of nearly 30 Audi TTs descending onto Brighton looking like a troupe of paralytic women wearing stick on fairy wings on a hen party from Grimsby is not what I would expect from a fine, upstanding car forum such as this.

:wink:


----------



## Gone

Nilesong said:


> The self tappers I'm fine with,
> 
> :wink:


I'll bring my screwdrivers then mate


----------



## Hardrhino

Nilesong said:


> The self tappers I'm fine with, but turning my pride and joy into the clown car from David Chippendale's Travelling Circus I am not ok with. Balloons? Streamers?? Bunting???? Whatever next?!
> The sight of nearly 30 Audi TTs descending onto Brighton looking like a troupe of paralytic women wearing stick on fairy wings on a hen party from Grimsby is not what I would expect from a fine, upstanding car forum such as this.
> 
> :wink:


Gutted.... I was gonna borrow your spare wing set!! :lol:


----------



## TT51

Trev my old mucker is my bus allowed to join the party


----------



## ttrev21

TT51 said:


> Trev my old mucker is my bus allowed to join the party


Of course you can mate you are always welcome......looking forward to seeing the bus in the flesh having followed your build thread with great interest......might jump in the back and watch the telly with a beer.  8)


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev my old mucker is my bus allowed to join the party
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can mate you are always welcome......looking forward to seeing the bus in the flesh having followed your build thread with great interest......might jump in the back and watch the telly with a beer.  8)
Click to expand...

Sorry mate no beer only hot dogs and coffee for yours truly :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

TT51 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev my old mucker is my bus allowed to join the party
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you can mate you are always welcome......looking forward to seeing the bus in the flesh having followed your build thread with great interest......might jump in the back and watch the telly with a beer.  8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry mate no beer only hot dogs and coffee for yours truly :lol:
Click to expand...

Mate you better edit this before Trev sees it!!! The mere sniff of a coffee and you won't be able to get him back out the bus!
:lol:


----------



## ttrev21

COFFEE......... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

Right guys.............*Decals*........ [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

This year we will be producing decals again and they will be the usual £15 as a nice souvenir of the day.
More importantly they look great on the cars and are a real head turner on the day...........

So who wants a set?


----------



## denTTed

I suppose I best say yes as I always end up with a set anyway. So yes count me in....


----------



## Nilesong

But of course! 

It wouldn't be a Brighton run without 'em. :roll:

Thanks for arranging this Trev. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## denTTed

I suppose I best say yes as I always end up with a set anyway. So yes count me in....


----------



## cabbey

hi trev
put us down for a set of decals mate
clive


----------



## ttrev21

Nice one guys. 8) 8)


----------



## CastorAcer

Decals? Check.


----------



## TTchan

Yes please trev, count me in


----------



## Mike46

I'll grab a set! 

Got any pics of what they're gonna look like?


----------



## ttrev21

Mike46 said:


> I'll grab a set!
> 
> Got any pics of what they're gonna look like?


Not yet they are still being designed, as soon as I have a copy I will put them up.


----------



## jayTTapp

ttrev21 said:


> So where are all the usual suspects ?????
> 
> y3puTT
> Rustyintergrale
> JayTTapp
> sTTranger


You rang.....I'm here


----------



## ttrev21

jayTTapp said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So where are all the usual suspects ?????
> 
> y3puTT
> Rustyintergrale
> JayTTapp
> sTTranger
> 
> 
> 
> You rang.....I'm here
Click to expand...

Nice one matey......that takes us to the big 30.... 8)

I am asssuming decals and lunch for two? :wink:


----------



## slineTT

Trev I am afraid I can not do the whole 7am start, rally to Brighton this year but can you please let me know where your last regrouping point will be before Brighton? I might join you there and follow the looooooong convoy to Brighton.

Elias


----------



## Rich196

slineTT said:


> Trev I am afraid I can not do the whole 7am start, rally to Brighton this year but can you please let me know where your last regrouping point will be before Brighton? I might join you there and follow the looooooong convoy to Brighton.
> 
> Elias


Peas pottage Crawley, well it was last year.


----------



## ttrev21

slineTT said:


> Trev I am afraid I can not do the whole 7am start, rally to Brighton this year but can you please let me know where your last regrouping point will be before Brighton? I might join you there and follow the looooooong convoy to Brighton.
> 
> Elias


Hi Elias

You can either join us at Pease Pottage Services or alternatively if you want to leave it really late at the Old Cafe on the outskirts of Brighton on the A23 as per last year.

I will email you this years tour document so you you know the times we will be at the locations mentioned.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ian222

No decals for me Trev sorry.


----------



## ttrev21

ian222 said:


> No decals for me Trev sorry.


You were already on my definitely no list. :lol:


----------



## Rich79

Trev, I have a mate who has a TT and wants in on the L to B run although he's not part of the Forum  ...I guess you wouldn't mind? Also we both might have a set of decals!


----------



## Hardrhino

Rich79 said:


> Trev, I have a mate who has a TT and wants in on the L to B run although he's not part of the Forum  ...I guess you wouldn't mind? Also we both might have a set of decals!


Wouldn't be a problem.... But why wouldn't he want to be part of the best forum in world! 

Nick


----------



## slineTT

Thank you my good friends, that would be helpful.....


----------



## Redtoy

1 set of decals thank you very much


----------



## ttrev21

Redtoy said:


> 1 set of decals thank you very much


Sorted.


----------



## ttrev21

Rich79 said:


> Trev, I have a mate who has a TT and wants in on the L to B run although he's not part of the Forum  ...I guess you wouldn't mind? Also we both might have a set of decals!


Hi Rich

Shouldn`t be an issue.......might be an idea to get him to register on the forum as I will need some details from him later so I can send him a tour document,

Will need a definite yes or no on the decals within the next two weeks though.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## neil7545

Hi Trev

I'm new to the TT scene and have joined the TTOC and want to get involved in the events.

Is it too late to put my name down for the L to B run next month?

Also what are the decals I've read about?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ttrev21

neil7545 said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> I'm new to the TT scene and have joined the TTOC and want to get involved in the events.
> 
> Is it too late to put my name down for the L to B run next month?
> 
> Also what are the decals I've read about?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


Hi Neil

Your not to late mate and are more than welcome to join us.

The decals are door stickers we have done for each event, which not only look great on the cars but are also a nice souvenir of the day for your fridge,garage door or whereever else you choose to stick them to after the event 

These are the ones we had done for Stonehenge










I will add you to the list and if you want the decals just let me know.

Look forward to meeting you, we are a friendly bunch and we don`t bite.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

Come on guys lets get this up to 40......   8)

Who knows we might even make national radio with the carnage we will cause in Paliament Square :evil: :lol:


----------



## Brendanb86

Have you got an image to put in our sigs so we can link to this thread like we did last year? might help get the numbers up?


----------



## Hardrhino

This years decal is a work in progress.... Should be avail soon...


----------



## neil7545

Hi Trev

Can you put me down for 1 decal please, it'll be a nice little keepsake from the day. Look forward to meeting you all on the day sounds great. Anyone looking to come along as a passenger I have a seat free.
Do you have a post code for the meeting point Trev?

Cheers again

Neil


----------



## tt-beast

Hi Trev,

Can you put me down please. Looking forward to it. First time meeting up with the tt bunch lol

Anyways see yall soon

Eren


----------



## ttrev21

tt-beast said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Can you put me down please. Looking forward to it. First time meeting up with the tt bunch lol
> 
> Anyways see yall soon
> 
> Eren


No worries Eren you are added to the list.

Look forward to meeting you.

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

neil7545 said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Can you put me down for 1 decal please, it'll be a nice little keepsake from the day. Look forward to meeting you all on the day sounds great. Anyone looking to come along as a passenger I have a seat free.
> Do you have a post code for the meeting point Trev?
> 
> Cheers again
> 
> Neil


Don`t worry Neil you will recieve a full tour document with postcodes and everything you need to know about a week before the event.

Cheers
Trev


----------



## ttrev21

This is going to be mental............32 cars and counting.... 8) 8)

London is in for a shock..... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gareth50

Trev

Decals please it would be rude not to ! lol

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## ttrev21

Gareth50 said:


> Trev
> 
> Decals please it would be rude not to ! lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Gareth


Nice one Gareth


----------



## ttrev21

Good news guys just had a PM..........looks like Wak is going to try and join us if work doesn`t get in the way. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## londonblade

Hi Trev

Please count me in for a set of decals!!

Look forward to the run....am also off the Goodwood on the run to the breakfast club this Sunday, albeit with a smaller party! 
Should be good heading to Brighton with more cars though....roll on summer 8)

Cheers


----------



## ttrev21

londonblade said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Please count me in for a set of decals!!
> 
> Look forward to the run....am also off the Goodwood on the run to the breakfast club this Sunday, albeit with a smaller party!
> Should be good heading to Brighton with more cars though....roll on summer 8)
> 
> Cheers


Nice one mate

I might try and sneak off for the breakfast club myself, just need to see how the land lies with the "boss" :lol: .....hopefully she will allow me out to play, I am sure it is going to cost me half a dozen jobs around the house. :wink:


----------



## londonblade

Got my answer to that one: take the boss!! 
I also will be dragging out my kids and squeezing them in the back too!
Lets see how much success i have in prising them the their beds at that time in the morning :lol: 
The lure of Ferrari, Porsche, etc should do the trick 8)


----------



## ttrev21

londonblade said:


> Got my answer to that one: take the boss!!
> )


Nice idea..................but for me to suggest to the boss getting up at 6.00 am on a Sunday for a car event, would probably result in my soft dangly bits comng into abrupt contact with the hard thing on the end of her leg... :lol:


----------



## neil7545

ttrev21 said:


> londonblade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got my answer to that one: take the boss!!
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Nice idea..................but for me to suggest to the boss getting up at 6.00 am on a Sunday for a car event, would probably result in my soft dangly bits comng into abrupt contact with the hard thing on the end of her leg... :lol:
Click to expand...

And that's exactly why I'm going on my own...soft dangly bits intact while she stays tucked up in bed, in the warm, nice an dry until at least lunch time!!!! Damn now that's starting to sound inviting :?


----------



## ttrev21

Lunch

Right guys this year we will be having lunch again at The Smugglers Rest with reserved parking  so I need to get the numbers sorted with them.

http://www.vintageinn.co.uk/thesmugglersrestpeacehaven/

Please can you let me know whether it is one or two for lunch (or more if you are jamming kids in the back)

Many thanks

Trev


----------



## Rich196

Ill be there, can you put 2 down please


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Ill be there, can you put 2 down please


2? Is this my chance to meet the other half Rich?  :lol:

Put me down for the meal please!


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be there, can you put 2 down please
> 
> 
> 
> 2? Is this my chance to meet the other half Rich?  :lol:
> 
> Put me down for the meal please!
Click to expand...

depends if she is willing to get out of bed in the morning but if your lucky lol


----------



## Mike46

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be there, can you put 2 down please
> 
> 
> 
> 2? Is this my chance to meet the other half Rich?  :lol:
> 
> Put me down for the meal please!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends if she is willing to get out of bed in the morning but if your lucky lol
Click to expand...

For cars, women won't do anything! :lol:


----------



## ian222

I am bringing a mate, so 2 for grub please.


----------



## londonblade

Hi Trev

We have other plans before we return home, so no lunch for us, thanks anyway.

Cheers Karl


----------



## denTTed

ian222 said:


> I am bringing a mate, so 2 for grub please.


Mate...lol

Put me down for 4 possibly only 3 though depending on how this marriage is in a few weeks.


----------



## TTchan

Just the 1 for me please  :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Admin

Right guys I need the following information from the list of people below.

Name of driver
Name of pasenger
Mobile pnone number
Email address.

Mike 46
Rich196
TToker
johnclem88
Tom2018
Gone Ape
VaderTTS
Rudebadger
Amaranth
TTchan
Londonblade
Mark1423
Rich79
cashman
olds-cool
TT51
Neil7545
tt-beast

Please could you PM the info as soon as possible.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Rich196

ttrev21 said:


> Good news guys just had a PM..........looks like Wak is going to try and join us if work doesn`t get in the way. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Very good news I did try and persuade him while he was working his magic a few weeks ago!


----------



## ttrev21

Rich I need your info mate


----------



## cabbey

2 for lunch for us please trev

clive


----------



## Rich196

ttrev21 said:


> Rich I need your info mate


Info? cant you guess?


----------



## ttrev21

Rich196 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich I need your info mate
> 
> 
> 
> Info? cant you guess?
Click to expand...

Well I can guess on decals but your email and mobile number could be a bit of a lottery


----------



## Rich196

ttrev21 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rich I need your info mate
> 
> 
> 
> Info? cant you guess?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I can guess on decals but your email and mobile number could be a bit of a lottery
Click to expand...

oh my bad I thought you were talking about my wak info haha, Pm heading your away


----------



## neil7545

Hi Trev

TT Forum won't let me PM you... I hate being a Newbe!!! Is there another way to get info to you?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neil7545

neil7545 said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> TT Forum won't let me PM you... I hate being a Newbe!!! Is there another way to get info to you?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neil


Hi Nick
Thanks for Trev's email I'll send him through the info today.
Neil


----------



## ttrev21

Just had a PM and we now have "difba" joining us for his first event, so added to the list. 

34 cars so far [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] only 6 more and we might make the magical 40

You still have time to sign up 8).........go on get your names down


----------



## CastorAcer

Lunch? Check... x1 for now.


----------



## bmwe30init

Count me in pretty please ! 1 more to the convoy! :mrgreen:


----------



## ttrev21

bmwe30init said:


> Count me in pretty please ! 1 more to the convoy! :mrgreen:


No worries you are added. 

Marv you have a pm.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TTchan

Less than a month to go, it's going to be awesome


----------



## Nilesong

Just the one for grub please Trev.


----------



## neil7545

Hi Trev

Did you put me down for lunch for 1?

Any sign of decals yet????

Looking forward to June, spending B/H weekend in Rouen France then doing L-B run on 10th. Anyone got any suggestions on tourist routes to or back from Rouen to Calais?

Cheers Neil


----------



## Gone

No decals here Trev, but 2 lunches


----------



## ttrev21

Just ordered extra reserved parking at the pub.......cause I think we are going to need it.. :lol:

Should have the decals designs any day soon, I will post them up as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Elvis223

Hi guys , can i just turn up or do i have to be a member ?


----------



## ttrev21

Elvis223 said:


> Hi guys , can i just turn up or do i have to be a member ?


No need to be a member this is open to everybody.

Pm me your name, mobile number and email address and I will get info to you.

Also can you let me know whether you want a set of decals for your car and also how many for lunch please.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

Elvis you have a PM mate.


----------



## Elvis223

ttrev21 said:


> Elvis you have a PM mate.


hi 
My email is

I think there will be 2 of us but we only gona have drink , thanks for the offer . 
Need to make sure i book that day off 
Thanks Trev


----------



## Elvis223

Trev 
If possible could you email me the pic of decals


----------



## ttrev21

Elvis223 said:


> Trev
> If possible could you email me the pic of decals


Will do mate as soon as I`ve got them, they should be here tomorrow fingers crossed.


----------



## Brendanb86

I'd take your email off the forum if I were you unless you want all sorts of viagra/Thai brides/penis enlargement hell to break loose on your inbox :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Admin update

Right guys I am still waiting for the following information from the list below

Name
Email address
Mobile number
Number for lunch
Do you want decals.

If you are a newbies and can`t PM let me know and I will PM you my email address.

TToker
VaderTTS
TT51 come on Neil get your finger out.... :lol: 
Neil7545
tt-beast

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TT51

Sorted Trev [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neil7545

ttrev21 said:


> Admin update
> 
> Right guys I am still waiting for the following information from the list below
> 
> Name
> Email address
> Mobile number
> Number for lunch
> Do you want decals.
> 
> If you are a newbies and can`t PM let me know and I will PM you my email address.
> 
> TToker
> VaderTTS
> TT51 come on Neil get your finger out.... :lol:
> Neil7545
> tt-beast
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Trev


Hi Trev

Check your email I sent the info to you on the 8th may!!!  :roll:

Cheers

Neil


----------



## neil7545

Brendanb86 said:


> I'd take your email off the forum if I were you unless you want all sorts of viagra/Thai brides/penis enlargement hell to break loose on your inbox :lol:


Wow I never knew you could get all of the above just by putting your email address on here. Theyare all the things I've been looking for :lol: :evil: :twisted: 8)


----------



## ttrev21

Neil your right, sorry mate I missed that.


----------



## ttrev21

Hi Elvis 223

I have your email address it is probably safest you edit your post and delete it from the thread.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## TTchan

neil7545 said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take your email off the forum if I were you unless you want all sorts of viagra/Thai brides/penis enlargement hell to break loose on your inbox :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I never knew you could get all of the above just by putting your email address on here. Theyare all the things I've been looking for :lol: :evil: :twisted: 8)
Click to expand...

Lol this really made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## wireless

ttrev21 said:


> Brilliant guys 8 people signed up already 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Here`s hoping we can beat last years 26 and bring Parliament Square to a standstill :lol:


26 wt!!!   what kind of meet is that when people aren't even committed to a forum and meets.

Might be because certain members keeps on getting sarky :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wireless

ttrev21 said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How cool...id sooo be up for this but at the moment i am working that day, work every other sunday but i will beg to get it off
> 
> 
> 
> If begging doesn`t work try bribery, failing that resign this is much more important :lol:
Click to expand...

Depends what's on offer 

Free exhaust system to everyone that attends :roll:


----------



## ttrev21

wireless said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant guys 8 people signed up already 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Here`s hoping we can beat last years 26 and bring Parliament Square to a standstill :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 wt!!!   what kind of meet is that when people aren't even committed to a forum and meets.
> 
> Might be because certain members keeps on getting sarky :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

WTF are you talking about?


----------



## wireless

Which part?.


----------



## ttrev21

The bit above ...........WTF are you talking about


----------



## wireless

ttrev21 said:


> The bit above ...........WTF are you talking about


Any reason for swearing?. :-|

It was a joke as I read here's hoping to beat the 26 so I was thinking wow!.

The rest was a joke between a few other guys on the forum.


----------



## kazinak

wireless said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bit above ...........WTF are you talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason for swearing?. :-|
> 
> It was a joke as I read here's hoping to beat the 26 so I was thinking wow!.
> 
> The rest was a joke between a few other guys on the forum.
Click to expand...

It's 34 already you idiot

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wireless

Yea I'm counting but what I meant was how come so little members turned up last year!. Unless someone was joking about the turn out.


----------



## Gone

26 is pretty good for a 7 am start in the middle of london, you obviously haven't been to many meets


----------



## wireless

Gone Ape said:


> 26 is pretty good for a 7 am start in the middle of london, you obviously haven't been to many meets


Now I understand what 26 meant, the other guy who says "wtf am i talking about" must be on pms this month.

Thanks


----------



## Brendanb86

Gone Ape said:


> 26 is pretty good for a 7 am start in the middle of london, you obviously haven't been to many meets


+1 Especially for a TT only event. You might get bigger turnouts at other events but they're usually vw, ford, etc based and not specific to a model of car


----------



## ian222

Gone Ape said:


> 26 is pretty good for a 7 am start in the middle of london, you obviously haven't been to many meets


Its hard enough to get 2 people to meet up let alone 26. :lol:


----------



## wireless

ian222 said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 is pretty good for a 7 am start in the middle of london, you obviously haven't been to many meets
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard enough to get 2 people to meet up let alone 26. :lol:
Click to expand...

It's about trust isn't it :-|


----------



## rustyintegrale

wireless said:


> It's about trust isn't it :-|


If it's about trust then you have nothing to worry about with this event. Trev is a seasoned organiser who put together last year's London to Brighton and has many international trips under his belt too - including last weekend's Luxembourg trip.

You have to remember this isn't designed to be on the scale of the Mini London to Brighton Run. This is a localised event organised by one or two blokes on a relatively casual basis for like-minded people to enjoy.

Last year's cruise was a hoot and full of the unexpected. I have every confidence that this year's will be equally enjoyable and just as well organised.

You should sign up and see for yourself!


----------



## wireless

rustyintegrale said:


> wireless said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about trust isn't it :-|
> 
> 
> 
> If it's about trust then you have nothing to worry about with this event. Trev is a seasoned organiser who put together last year's London to Brighton and has many international trips under his belt too - including last weekend's Luxembourg trip.
> 
> You have to remember this isn't designed to be on the scale of the Mini London to Brighton Run. This is a localised event organised by one or two blokes on a relatively casual basis for like-minded people to enjoy.
> 
> Last year's cruise was a hoot and full of the unexpected. I have every confidence that this year's will be equally enjoyable and just as well organised.
> 
> You should sign up and see for yourself!
Click to expand...

Thanks for giving me a heads up rustyintergrale, shame he scared me off by swearing like the aggressive types I dislike!. 

He's meant to be a regional rep but looks like he had the attitude of an unprofessional person!.


----------



## rustyintegrale

wireless said:


> Thanks for giving me a heads up rustyintergrale, shame he scared me off by swearing like the aggressive types I dislike!.
> 
> He's meant to be a regional rep but looks like he had the attitude of an unprofessional person!.


I know Trev very well, I reckon he just fell out of bed the wrong side plus he probably had a hangover too... :wink:


----------



## robokn

Trev puts up with a lot and I have found him to be a very nice bloke who organises very good meets


----------



## Wallsendmag

We are all unprofessional because we do things because we want to help. No doubt everyone is professional in their day job but people tend to forget that everyone that helps run the club does it purely because they want to. Having said that Trev has organised some of the best events I've seen even if he didnt know how to heat his mirrors.


----------



## Brendanb86

wireless said:


> Thanks for giving me a heads up rustyintergrale, shame he scared me off by swearing like the aggressive types I dislike!.
> 
> He's meant to be a regional rep but looks like he had the attitude of an unprofessional person!.


Stop crying like a girl and get your name on the list! :wink:


----------



## neil7545

Never mind all this nonsense - Trev we know you do this for the love of TT's and to have a laugh with other members.

I don't know about anyone else but I'm really looking forward to the day and to meet 35 like minded people, or however may turn up, on a convoy from London to Brighton will be great.

Lets all show our appreciation for the club reps who go out of their way to do something amazing for us the members. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## delorean

Hi Trev... Count me in !!! (x2)

Regards Steve...


----------



## ttrev21

Nice one Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif] you have a PM mate.


----------



## Hardrhino

wireless said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 is pretty good for a 7 am start in the middle of london, you obviously haven't been to many meets
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard enough to get 2 people to meet up let alone 26. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about trust isn't it :-|
Click to expand...

The bit that everyone has forgotten to mention is he does it for F**k all too!
Including the recce the week before to confirm (as best possible) that roads are open and route is viable!

Wireless if you fancy dragging ya moaning arse out of bed early to do the recce I'd bet Trev would be happy to have some company as long as you keep your opinions about things you know nothing about to yourself!

The recent Luxembourg trip for 11 fellow members was run at a loss due to a recce done to the area last year!!!!
I know because I drove!!!!

If all you can do is question people's intentions and "trust" then may I suggest you don't come! Cheers!


----------



## jayTTapp

Think it has to be said again&#8230;.wtf!
What on earth are you on about wireless????

People like Trev and certain others go out there way to run things like meets etc, takes a lot of hard work, and as already pointed out for free. Once you have arrange your first meet (as you haven't done one yet) and some one comes along trying to p!55 all over it - I await your "professional" reaction. As I think it will be somewhat the same.

Trev - keep up the good work 36 people can't be wrong.

Looking forward to it 
Jay


----------



## TT51

I wouldn't trust Trev until he has had his coffee fix [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Redtoy

Hi Trev

Can you change the lunch number to 3 please, daughter wants to see what we get up to when we have our away days :?

Gary


----------



## ttrev21

Redtoy said:


> Hi Trev
> 
> Can you change the lunch number to 3 please, daughter wants to see what we get up to when we have our away days :?
> 
> Gary


No worries Gary all sorted.

I think your daughters only comment will be " Dad do you get lost this many times when you go abroad"... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

TT51 said:


> I wouldn't trust Trev until he has had his coffee fix [smiley=gossip.gif]


Neil I shall be watching your build thread you`ve three weeks to fit the cappuccino maker in the van.


----------



## Redtoy

ttrev21 said:


> Redtoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trev
> 
> Can you change the lunch number to 3 please, daughter wants to see what we get up to when we have our away days :?
> 
> Gary
> 
> 
> 
> No worries Gary all sorted.
> 
> I think your daughters only comment will be " Dad do you get lost this many times when you go abroad"... :lol:
Click to expand...

Ohh that hurt [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wireless

jayTTapp said:


> Think it has to be said again&#8230;.wtf!
> What on earth are you on about wireless????
> 
> People like Trev and certain others go out there way to run things like meets etc, takes a lot of hard work, and as already pointed out for free. Once you have arrange your first meet (as you haven't done one yet) and some one comes along trying to p!55 all over it - I await your "professional" reaction. As I think it will be somewhat the same.
> 
> Trev - keep up the good work 36 people can't be wrong.
> 
> Looking forward to it
> Jay


I'm certainly not questioning his trust you dope!, it was a general observation 

Ps what he did for you guys is not something I'm questioning as you don't get many guys going out of their way to do these 
crazy but fantastic trips for nothing is absolutely amazing


----------



## wireless

Hardrhino said:


> wireless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> 
> 26 is pretty good for a 7 am start in the middle of london, you obviously haven't been to many meets
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard enough to get 2 people to meet up let alone 26. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's about trust isn't it :-|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bit that everyone has forgotten to mention is he does it for F**k all too!
> Including the recce the week before to confirm (as best possible) that roads are open and route is viable!
> 
> Wireless if you fancy dragging ya moaning arse out of bed early to do the recce I'd bet Trev would be happy to have some company as long as you keep your opinions about things you know nothing about to yourself!
> 
> The recent Luxembourg trip for 11 fellow members was run at a loss due to a recce done to the area last year!!!!
> I know because I drove!!!!
> 
> If all yo  u can do is question people's intentions and "trust" then may I suggest you don't come! Cheers!
Click to expand...

Ohhh! Loll listen pal, if my budget allows me to drag my moaning arse down then I definitely will  
That Luxembourg trip must have been wicked?. Did anyone have any motoring problems!. Break downs!.


----------



## Hardrhino

wireless said:


> Ohhh! Loll listen pal, if my budget allows me to drag my moaning arse down then I definitely will
> That Luxembourg trip must have been wicked?. Did anyone have any motoring problems!. Break downs!.


Smilies and polite questions..... Does this constitute a form of back pedal, nay even an apology!?!

Your comments and observations can be taken in various ways!
Before you comment check who your writing about..... 
Normally anyone running a trip/cruise has done it before!

And your questions... Yes it was. No there wasn't... Not yet on any trip!


----------



## Redtoy

This bloke/women has got to be on a wind up surely, i've gone back over it and still can't make head nor tail of it all :?

Just to come on to a topic and fire off like that for no reason just goes to prove that care in the community is definitely not working [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## wireless

Let me clear up any misunderstanding.

I have not been to a meet before so thought trev was being serious about 20 odd people turning up and natually i was quite shocked hence my comment!. Not that there was any malice toward anyone. 

Hope that's clears up things.


----------



## ttrev21

Right guys good news.

This year we will be running with three camera cars, 8) (so you wont all be battling to get in behind my car this year) 

So hopefully we will be able to get plenty of decent footage to make a few videos.

So just to get you in the mood and for all those that don`t go on the International events section here are a couple we made in Luxembourg earlier this month.

Can`t promise the roads will be the same but we should be able to get some good action shots.











cheers

Trev


----------



## TTchan

Brilliant video 8)


----------



## wireless

ttrev21 said:


> Right guys good news.
> 
> This year we will be running with three camera cars, 8) (so you wont all be battling to get in behind my car this year)
> 
> So hopefully we will be able to get plenty of decent footage to make a few videos.
> 
> So just to get you in the mood and for all those that don`t go on the International events section here are a couple we made in Luxembourg earlier this month.
> 
> Can`t promise the roads will be the same but we should be able to get some good action shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Looks like great fun


----------



## Hardrhino

A mock up of the Decal for you all..... There will be a couple of tweaks before the big day!


----------



## Nilesong

Yup, Like that! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I've got a box of self-tappers somewhere.....


----------



## neil7545

Great Decal 8)

Think I'll use superglue instead of self tappers though!! Wouldn't want to ruin the paintwork ??? [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## wireless

Magnetic strips may help


----------



## ttrev21

Nilesong said:


> Yup, Like that! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> I've got a box of self-tappers somewhere.....


I will stick my Makita driver in then...... :wink:


----------



## Hardrhino

wireless said:


> Magnetic strips may help


Only if the self tappers or super glue fail. :roll: :?


----------



## wireless

Hardrhino said:


> wireless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Magnetic strips may help
> 
> 
> 
> Only if the self tappers or super glue fail. :roll: :?
Click to expand...

or the alternative you could use is hard as nails as shown on TV :lol:


----------



## TTchan

Looks great 8)


----------



## cashman

Looks good 8) 8)


----------



## ian222

Sorry Trev but i am gonna have to miss this now. I am gutted but something came up which i cant get out of.


----------



## ttrev21

ian222 said:


> Sorry Trev but i am gonna have to miss this now. I am gutted but something came up which i cant get out of.


No worries mate, maybe next year.


----------



## dbbloke

Hi Trev
I'm half interested now the brakes and suspension are completely replaced! Would be my first meeting with fellow TT enthusiasts. Not sure about a 200 mile round trip or 6:45am start in London though, coming from the Hastings area. Perhaps if there is a mini convoy from somewhere nearby it might be easier, or if I can persuade a co-driver friend to get up at 4am or so, otherwise meeting at Pease or something? Some photos in London does sound tempting... might be able to persuade a London photographer friend to come over if his wife and kids are away.
Read a LOT of posts, how do the decals attach I was wondering? Cheers.


----------



## ttrev21

dbbloke said:


> Hi Trev
> I'm half interested now the brakes and suspension are completely replaced! Would be my first meeting with fellow TT enthusiasts. Not sure about a 200 mile round trip or 6:45am start in London though, coming from the Hastings area. Perhaps if there is a mini convoy from somewhere nearby it might be easier, or if I can persuade a co-driver friend to get up at 4am or so, otherwise meeting at Pease or something? Some photos in London does sound tempting... might be able to persuade a London photographer friend to come over if his wife and kids are away.
> Read a LOT of posts, how do the decals attach I was wondering? Cheers.


Hi mate

When you have decided let me know. If you want to meet us at Pease Pottage not a problem.

The decals self adhere with a low tac glue, no self tappers or superglue required  we have used them many times before.

You have a PM.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Gareth50

Hi Trev
Can you put me down for lunch please 
Cheers
Gareth


----------



## ttrev21

Gareth50 said:


> Hi Trev
> Can you put me down for lunch please
> Cheers
> Gareth


Done


----------



## ttrev21

Admin

Name of driver
Name of pasenger
Mobile pnone number
Email address.
Number for lunch.
Do you want decals?

Ok guys waiting for the above information from the following

TToker
ttbeast
Elvis223 ( already got your email )

As soon as possible please

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Elvis223

Got few issues with a car  replaced lambda sensors, air flow sensor but still got the engine check light on , got a knocking sound after lowering the car but will be coming whatever happens


----------



## ttrev21

Elvis223 said:


> Got few issues with a car  replaced lambda sensors, air flow sensor but still got the engine check light on , got a knocking sound after lowering the car but will be coming whatever happens


Hope you get it sorted.

Email me your info when you can.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## Hardrhino

Finished decal..... Just a screen grab...


----------



## Elvis223

Will it have that white backgroud?


----------



## kazinak

Elvis223 said:


> Will it have that white backgroud?


obviously NOT


----------



## ttrev21

Elvis223 said:


> Will it have that white backgroud?


No mate the cut lines will follow the illustration and shield.


----------



## Rich79

Hardrhino said:


> Finished decal..... Just a screen grab...


Looks good!! Only 12 days!!


----------



## DanEE

Hi there,

How many cars are you up to now?

What time are people meeting at pease pottage, getting into town might be an effort, especially if I bring the other half.

Cheers


----------



## ttrev21

DanEE said:


> Hi there,
> 
> How many cars are you up to now?
> 
> What time are people meeting at pease pottage, getting into town might be an effort, especially if I bring the other half.
> 
> Cheers


Meeting there at 5.15 am and then back there again at 11.30am


----------



## Redtoy

I hope that pub has got a big table Trev :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Redtoy said:


> I hope that pub has got a big table Trev :lol:


We`ve got half the pub and half the car park.


----------



## Rich196

ttrev21 said:


> Redtoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that pub has got a big table Trev :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> We`ve got half the pub and half the car park.
Click to expand...

Might need a bit more after last year haha


----------



## stortford

Drat and double drat.

I have a customers car booked in for that day.

I really need more than 7 days per week at the moment.......and another few hours per day wouldnt go a miss either


----------



## Rich196

stortford said:


> Drat and double drat.
> 
> I have a customers car booked in for that day.
> 
> I really need more than 7 days per week at the moment.......and another few hours per day wouldnt go a miss either


Customers car?? what do you do?


----------



## ttrev21

Hot off the press and going on the car tomorrow. 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Mike46

Looks great Trev!  What kind of size is it?

When can we expect the itinery? 

Only 10 days!!  8)


----------



## TTchan

ttrev21 said:


> Hot off the press and going on the car tomorrow. 8) 8) 8) 8)


Jealous can't wait for mine


----------



## ttrev21

London to Brighton Tour Document now sent

Ok guys and Girls after two attempts..................the first one without any attachments which many of you pointed out.....lol... :lol: :lol:       the London to Brighton details should now be sitting in your in boxes.

If anybody hasn`t recieved them please let me know.

Not long to go now

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

Mike46 said:


> Looks great Trev!  What kind of size is it


The decals are 700mm wide so should stand out well.

I will post up some pictures as soon as I get mine on.


----------



## TTchan

Thanks Trev...After just reading the email im even more buzzing for this now


----------



## ttrev21

Right guys time to start sorting some mini cruises to the event so for the Sussex guys I am suggesting we meet at Pease Pottage services for 5.15 am sharp and we meet up with the Kent guys at The Starbucks at the top of the M23 at 5.40 am

I am sure Nick (Hardrhino) will be along shortly with a meet up point for the Kent guys.

Anybody else coming from other directions feel free to set up your own meet points


----------



## Mike46

ttrev21 said:


> Right guys time to start sorting some mini cruises to the event so for the Sussex guys I am suggesting we meet at Pease Pottage services for 5.15 am sharp and we meet up with the Kent guys at The Starbucks at the top of the M23 at 5.40 am
> 
> I am sure Nick (Hardrhino) will be along shortly with a meet up point for the Kent guys.
> 
> Anybody else coming from other directions feel free to set up your own meet points


I shall be at Pease Pottage! Cant wait!


----------



## kazinak

Mike46 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right guys time to start sorting some mini cruises to the event so for the Sussex guys I am suggesting we meet at Pease Pottage services for 5.15 am sharp and we meet up with the Kent guys at The Starbucks at the top of the M23 at 5.40 am
> 
> I am sure Nick (Hardrhino) will be along shortly with a meet up point for the Kent guys.
> 
> Anybody else coming from other directions feel free to set up your own meet points
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be at Pease Pottage! Cant wait!
Click to expand...

abit pointless, because all the fun will be on the way there :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike46

Your planning on having fun before 5.15am?! Well I'm up for that aswell :lol:


----------



## denTTed

515!!! Fiuuuuuuuuuck I've got to get a 6 year old up bloody early then!! He normally eats his lunch I make him before we get off the drive, so I'm expecting a grumpy and argumentative afternoon. Still it's a great day out cant wait


----------



## Brendanb86

5.15am?! I thought that time only existed after a heavy night out?! Early nights all round!


----------



## Hardrhino

denTTed said:


> 515!!! Fiuuuuuuuuuck I've got to get a 6 year old up bloody early then!! He normally eats his lunch I make him before we get off the drive, so I'm expecting a grumpy and argumentative afternoon. Still it's a great day out cant wait


Bring his football again mate.... We'll help keep him occupied!


----------



## ttrev21

Hardrhino said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 515!!! Fiuuuuuuuuuck I've got to get a 6 year old up bloody early then!! He normally eats his lunch I make him before we get off the drive, so I'm expecting a grumpy and argumentative afternoon. Still it's a great day out cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> Bring his football again mate.... We'll help keep him occupied!
Click to expand...

Yeah we can have 25 a side in Hyde Park before we leave :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

ttrev21 said:


> Meet up with the Kent guys at The Starbucks at the top of the M23 at 5.40am
> 
> I am sure Nick (Hardrhino) will be along shortly with a meet up point for the Kent guys


Here I am.... Magic!!!

Meet 5.10 leave 5.15am 

The Moat Public House and Restaurant
London Road
Wrotham Heath
TN15 7RR


----------



## Redtoy

denTTed said:


> 515!!! Fiuuuuuuuuuck I've got to get a 6 year old up bloody early then!! He normally eats his lunch I make him before we get off the drive, so I'm expecting a grumpy and argumentative afternoon. Still it's a great day out cant wait


A 6 year old !!!! i've got to get an 18yr old girl up (daughter before you ask :lol: ), out of bed in Somerset...now that will be a laugh, just like a scene out of Kevin & Perry :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Redtoy said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 515!!! Fiuuuuuuuuuck I've got to get a 6 year old up bloody early then!! He normally eats his lunch I make him before we get off the drive, so I'm expecting a grumpy and argumentative afternoon. Still it's a great day out cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> A 6 year old !!!! i've got to get an 18yr old girl up (daughter before you ask :lol: ), out of bed in Somerset...now that will be a laugh, just like a scene out of Kevin & Perry :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

And the very best of luck mate.....


----------



## denTTed

Hardrhino said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 515!!! Fiuuuuuuuuuck I've got to get a 6 year old up bloody early then!! He normally eats his lunch I make him before we get off the drive, so I'm expecting a grumpy and argumentative afternoon. Still it's a great day out cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> Bring his football again mate.... We'll help keep him occupied!
Click to expand...

Never leave the house without it now, got 4 goals in his first game and player of the week at Chelsea. *gets Lamborghini brochure out


----------



## Rich196

Mike46 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right guys time to start sorting some mini cruises to the event so for the Sussex guys I am suggesting we meet at Pease Pottage services for 5.15 am sharp and we meet up with the Kent guys at The Starbucks at the top of the M23 at 5.40 am
> 
> I am sure Nick (Hardrhino) will be along shortly with a meet up point for the Kent guys.
> 
> Anybody else coming from other directions feel free to set up your own meet points
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be at Pease Pottage! Cant wait!
Click to expand...

Me too see you there you will hear me coming


----------



## kazinak

Don't forget to clean your car properly
Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Don't forget to clean your car properly
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


was that aimed at me. You should see it at the moment, so many flys on it.

Enjoy your ring trip mate!


----------



## denTTed

Rich196 said:


> Mike46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right guys time to start sorting some mini cruises to the event so for the Sussex guys I am suggesting we meet at Pease Pottage services for 5.15 am sharp and we meet up with the Kent guys at The Starbucks at the top of the M23 at 5.40 am
> 
> I am sure Nick (Hardrhino) will be along shortly with a meet up point for the Kent guys.
> 
> Anybody else coming from other directions feel free to set up your own meet points
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be at Pease Pottage! Cant wait!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too see you there you will hear me coming
Click to expand...

Loud orgasms!! I like them


----------



## ttrev21

denTTed said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too see you there you will hear me coming
> 
> 
> 
> Loud orgasms!! I like them
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich196

denTTed said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too see you there you will hear me coming
> 
> 
> 
> Loud orgasms!! I like them
Click to expand...

Dirty Talk!!! Call me


----------



## ttrev21

And they are on...... 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)




























Not long now


----------



## Brendanb86

Looks wonky in the middle picture :wink:


----------



## TTchan

Look fab 8)


----------



## Gone

You'll probably get pulled with those plates Trev, wanna be careful


----------



## TTchan

Gone Ape said:


> You'll probably get pulled with those plates Trev, wanna be careful


 :lol:


----------



## kazinak

i can pick them up before sunday ,same as last year if that's ok Trew :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

kazinak said:


> i can pick them up before sunday ,same as last year if that's ok Trew :wink:


that would be good mate, I am hoping most of the Sussex guys will be able to do the same to save us a bit of time on Sunday


----------



## Mike46

ttrev21 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can pick them up before sunday ,same as last year if that's ok Trew :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be good mate, I am hoping most of the Sussex guys will be able to do the same to save us a bit of time on Sunday
Click to expand...

Where abouts are you?


----------



## ttrev21

Mike46 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can pick them up before sunday ,same as last year if that's ok Trew :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be good mate, I am hoping most of the Sussex guys will be able to do the same to save us a bit of time on Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where abouts are you?
Click to expand...

Creepy Crawley mate ....


----------



## denTTed

Can I collect on Wednesday evening trev?


----------



## ttrev21

denTTed said:


> Can I collect on Wednesday evening trev?


That would be good John, I am picking them up from the printer Wednesday morning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

I will PM you my address


----------



## dbbloke

If anyone gets there early with an interest in art/design/architecture, don't forget to have a look at the new pavilion exhibit a couple hundred metres over the bridge. It's made out of cork.
http://www.serpentinegallery.org/2012/02/serpentine_gallery_pavilion_2012.html


----------



## olds_cool

sorry guys my partner and i are not going to be able to make this now as we'll be abroad


----------



## ttrev21

olds_cool said:


> sorry guys my partner and i are not going to be able to make this now as we'll be abroad


No worries mate maybe see you next year.


----------



## ttrev21

Ok for the guys putting on the decals for the first time instructions are below

Decals

Putting them on is easy.

1	First get a bucket of warm, soapy water and a soft cloth.
2	Then thoroughly wet the clean door with the soapy water. Slosh it on!
3	Carefully peel your decal from the backing sheet - it is pre-cut.
4	Place decal on wet door and align / slide into position as in picture.
5	You will be able to slide it into position. If it won't slide, remove and wet door again.
6	Then use a cloth to squeegee out water and air.
7	DON'T WORRY ABOUT AIR BUBBLES!!!
8	Carefully prick any bubbles with a pin and squeegee the air out.
9	When applied they should look like this&#8230;
10	For best results apply on a warm day and allow 1 ½ hours to dry. If any edges have not adhered use heat from hairdryer.










A note of warning... If you have any concerns over the paintwork on your car such as lacquer damage / recent repaint please apply with care as we cannot be held responsible for any damage sustained. The material used is lo-tac and has been pre tested by us and should present no issues with sound paintwork.

Removal of decals is best done on a warm day as they become more pliable in the sun. Alternatively you can apply gentle warmth from a hairdryer to soften decal whist peeling from bodywork. It may require a light wipe with tar/glue remover to remove any residue of adhesive.


----------



## cashman

Chaps, many apologies but I now won't be able to make it,after my sister announcing she needs help moving house. Hope you all have a cracking day. Hopefully make next year

Jon


----------



## Gone

Boyfriend + van hire = sorted
Willing suitor + van hire = sorted


----------



## tom2018

Good news i can definaly make it, managed to get the daymof work on sunday so will see you all in london, providing i dont get lost :roll:

Tom


----------



## ttrev21

tom2018 said:


> Good news i can definaly make it, managed to get the daymof work on sunday so will see you all in london, providing i dont get lost :roll:
> 
> Tom


Well done Tom look forward to meeting you.


----------



## kazinak

picked up these today


----------



## mark_1423

Ttrev did you get me email about wanting the decals now? Or is it to late? Thanks.


----------



## ttrev21

mark_1423 said:


> Ttrev did you get me email about wanting the decals now? Or is it to late? Thanks.


No mate I didn`t get it.

I will call the printer in the morning and see what I can do. :wink:


----------



## ttrev21

TTPaul18 you have a PM


----------



## mark_1423

ttrev21 said:


> mark_1423 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ttrev did you get me email about wanting the decals now? Or is it to late? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> No mate I didn`t get it.
> 
> I will call the printer in the morning and see what I can do. :wink:
Click to expand...

Nice one mate! I did send it last week :? .thanks mark


----------



## Redtoy

Looks like its going to be a wet one [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Nick, have you got a valid passport to get into Brighton, i hear customs are quite strict on the border :lol:


----------



## tom2018

Thats ok then means i dont have 2 wash the car  lol


----------



## ttrev21

Redtoy said:


> Looks like its going to be a wet one [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Nick, have you got a valid passport to get into Brighton, i hear customs are quite strict on the border :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: he only uses his dodgy passport for the European trips :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Redtoy said:


> Looks like its going to be a wet one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


We have never had a wet one yet and we are not starting now.........can`t beat the eternal optomist :wink:


----------



## TT51

Hey Trev I've just walked in the door on my return from the Alps and what a superb trip it was. I am in need of a few hours sleep as I've been behind the wheel for what feels like a week 

Going to see how I'm feeling later tomorrow as at the moment I don't want to even drive to the shops I'm shattered. I'll make the call late tomorrow bud and let you know if I'm coming.


----------



## ttrev21

TT51 said:


> Hey Trev I've just walked in the door on my return from the Alps and what a superb trip it was. I am in need of a few hours sleep as I've been behind the wheel for what feels like a week
> 
> Going to see how I'm feeling later tomorrow as at the moment I don't want to even drive to the shops I'm shattered. I'll make the call late tomorrow bud and let you know if I'm coming.


No worries mate, the Aguile de Midi looks stunning mate even at this time of the year as per your bus build thread. You want to try skiing it......it`s a real adrenalin rush.........now stop being a big girls blouse and get your arse up London on Sunday... :lol:


----------



## TT51

I certainly hope to come mate, I need to check with the boys though as they have also been with me to the Alps and may not want another day in the van so soon.

As for skiing, never tried it but after taking the boys up there I think we will all be getting some lessons soon, it was absolutely breathtaking


----------



## Hardrhino

Redtoy said:


> Nick, have you got a valid passport to get into Brighton, i hear customs are quite strict on the border :lol:


I got that little misunderstanding sorted! Had to as we we're flying to France the weekend after Lux! :roll:


----------



## Hardrhino

*KENT PEEPS*

I have no PM's or interest on here about the meet at the MOAT PUB so this is now cancelled... (extra 5 mins in bed)!!!

See you all at Starbucks (A23) or Hyde park!

*Thank you that is all....*


----------



## ttrev21

*Ok Guys and Gals to try and make things a bit easier this year could everybody please do the following as it will save us a lot of time on the day

Please have exactly £15 ready for those of you having decals

Arrive with enough fuel to complete the journey*

many thanks

Trev

*Also if anybody has walkie talkies please bring them along as it helps to keep everybody together........well kind of..... :lol: *


----------



## denTTed

Don't put on graphics whilst smoking a ***, by that I mean cigarette before you jump to any conclusions. I share this to save you the pain


----------



## TT51

ttrev21 said:


> *Also if anybody has walkie talkies please bring them along as it helps to keep everybody together........well kind of..... :lol: *


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Trev mate I've followed your wiggly waggly sobering driving before, you are having a giraffe you need lengths of elastic not walkie talkies :-*

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Still 50/50 at the moment mate, one lad wants to go, I've been doing the normal (except clean the van  ) today after a driving holiday and feel totally goosed. Not sure you would want coffee served from a boy bodily smelling old van :lol:

I need to check the meeting places/times and see how I feel later. May even be a case of see you down there. I've got your number (ends in 875 ??) so could give you a shout anytime tomorrow if we are coming [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

denTTed said:


> Don't put on graphics whilst smoking a ***, by that I mean cigarette before you jump to any conclusions. I share this to save you the pain


Lets see em then.........and the burns.... :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

*Too Much ????????......... :lol: *


----------



## TTchan

Awesome trev 8) :lol:


----------



## mark_1423

TTchan said:


> Awesome trev 8) :lol:


You meeting me tomorrow with Gareth? He hasn't tex me yet lol


----------



## denTTed

Don't put on graphics whilst smoking a ***, by that I mean cigarette before you jump to any conclusions. I share this to save you the pain


----------



## Nilesong

Everyone been polishing today then? :lol:

Rain forecast for tomorrow. 

Bored with this weather now. 

See you in Hyde Park at stupid o'clock.


----------



## ttrev21

Nilesong said:


> Rain forecast for tomorrow.


It will be fine for the London bit..........Brighton bit could be a lottery


----------



## tom2018

Im looking forward to it got my cameras ready  so you better of all cleaned your cars and it better not rain i want nice photos  lol

Tom


----------



## Brendanb86

Why is it that when you need to get to sleep to get up early, you never can! :evil: :roll:


----------



## Brendanb86

Wakey wakey everyone!


----------



## ttrev21

Brendanb86 said:


> Wakey wakey everyone!


*Yeah......what he said..... :lol:........GET UP GET UP there is a meet to go to *


----------



## Rich196

Up and ready!










Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wallsendmag

Have a great day down there.


----------



## Mike46




----------



## CWJ

Thanks for a fantastic day Trev! Look forward to next year's run.


----------



## ttrev21

Well what a superb day out even the weather was kind

A massive thank you to everybody who turned up to support this event, you could not have wished for a better group of people to spend the day with.










Great to see so many new faces and I hope the usual carnage that ensued will not stop you attending again next year.... :lol:

Good to see so many friends again and some more fantastic memories made.

A big thank you to Nick and Sandra, and Jay and Michelle for all of their hard work in trying to keep the group together.

Also well done to Erol for at last "coming out" about his "bunting fetish"










Sorry mate I couldn`t resist

Also one final thank you to Jay and michelle for demonstrating ten new uses for these.










Which are now going straight in the bin...........Erol I would give those wing mirrors an extra special clean mate.... :lol:

Thank you again everybody here is looking forward to next year.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## ttrev21

The London Eye


----------



## Amaranth

Home safe and sound  
Thanks to Trev and everyone else for organising a fab day out full of some "interesting" experiences including me cutting up a London Taxi (which I suspect got captured on camera). Lovely people, I felt very welcome Thanks very much


----------



## Amaranth

The three Amigos deliver instructions to a rapt audience


----------



## Brendanb86

Big thanks to Trev and the other organisers, great day out again! Not as much carnage as last year, still managed to get lost (sorry to everyone that was following me!) on the way into Brighton! Looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Nilesong

Bastaaaaard!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

:lol: :lol:

An excellent day out Trev! 
Many thanks for organising another successful Brighton Run. I fully appreciate all the effort you've put in to assemble such a motley crew of reprobates and get them across one or two counties with no losses or casualties.
You are a credit sir!

And a complete buffoon.


----------



## tom2018

Cheers for that trev was a great day and will definatly be there next time 

Will upload photos soon 

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Hardrhino




----------



## neil7545

Just a few pics of a fantastic day out.

Thanks Trev, looking forward to the next one.

It was great to meet you all, see you again soon.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hardrhino

First Little Vid!


----------



## Rich196

Thanks for a great trip again trev! Well organised until brender messed it up in Brighton  shall upload photos soon.

See you Wednesday!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86

Rich196 said:


> Well organised until brender messed it up in Brighton
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


Sorry about that mate, was too busy laughing at your ride height! :wink:


----------



## TTchan

Haha that picture, gareths so not embarrassed wearing my primarni leopard print sunglasses :lol:

This day was *fantastic*  thanks to everyone for making my first London to Brighton run so amazing and it definatly won't be my last  Your all lovely people and well done to trev and the others who organised today, really enjoyed it 8)

EDIT: just google searched "Peters and Lee" :lol: oh dear lol


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hardrhino said:


> My First Little Video Wideo by Nick! :roll:


Is my internet connection down? WTF was that? :lol:


----------



## Hardrhino

rustyintegrale said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> My First Little Video Wideo by Nick! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my internet connection down? WTF was that? :lol:
Click to expand...

Wind your neck in.... turn up and do your own next time.... :?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Hardrhino said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> My First Little Video Wideo by Nick! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my internet connection down? WTF was that? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wind your neck in.... turn up and do your own next time.... :?
Click to expand...

Easy Tiger... it was meant as a light hearted remark... :?

I will.


----------



## Hardrhino

A _*longer*_ video...... :roll:

Run to Pub.....






Not sure how long it'll stay up.... Will need to change music i think! 

As for the rest of the video.... Full HD 4gb files will take a while to sort and edit!


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well organised until brender messed it up in Brighton
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that mate, was too busy laughing at your ride height! :wink:
Click to expand...

too soon haha! Camber w*nker!


----------



## londonblade

Thanks for today, Trev. Well organised, glad to be part of it 8) We all really enjoyed the day and the boys survived a full day squashed in the back

We went back into town to give the boys a day at the seaside and while having lunch, a whole bunch of naked cyclists rode past. The Full Monty! Nearly put us off our fish and chips. Hilarious. They even had a police escort! Maybe we should try for that next year, but not up for driving naked :lol:

Oh, and the decals came off fine!!

Look forward to the next event, see you then

Karl


----------



## kazinak

Thanks to Trev for organising the run again   
Few pictures from me :wink: 
Mr. Camber :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nice pics Kaz. Where was the fog?!

8)


----------



## adajason

How did I miss thiss???? I went last year it was amazing! I am absoutley gutted :-( 
I still ave the sig from last year lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ttrev21

adajason said:


> How did I miss thiss???? I went last year it was amazing! I am absoutley gutted :-(
> I still ave the sig from last year lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Jason I did send you an email mate about two months ago......never mind maybe next year


----------



## Brendanb86

Now it's been and gone, same problem as last year will be matching the car/owner to forum username! Need name badges for next year!


----------



## Rich196

Brendanb86 said:


> Now it's been and gone, same problem as last year will be matching the car/owner to forum username! Need name badges for next year!


Can we take the group photo, and put everyones name under it from left to right? might help us out!


----------



## kazinak

Any good ?










Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rich196

kazinak said:


> Any good ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Great one kaz,

Right then:

Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)

1:
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14
15
16
17
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19
20
21
22
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24
25
26: Detted's son
27
28 Detted... John (light shirt)
29
30
31
32
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend
38


----------



## Rich79

Rich196 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any good ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Great one kaz,
> 
> Right then:
> 
> Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)
> 
> 1:
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> 11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
> 12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
> 13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
> 14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
> 15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
> 16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
> 17
> 18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
> 19
> 20
> 21
> 22
> 23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
> 24
> 25
> 26: Detted's son
> 27
> 28 Detted... John (light shirt)
> 29
> 30
> 31
> 32
> 33: Kaz's Gf
> 34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
> 35
> 36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
> 37: Brendan's friend
> 38
Click to expand...


----------



## Rich79

Just wanted to say thanks to Trev and co for organising a great event. I really enjoyed it and cant wait for next year!


----------



## Amaranth

Rich79 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any good ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Great one kaz,
> 
> Right then:
> 
> Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)
> 
> 1:
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> 11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
> 12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
> 13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
> 14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
> 15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
> 16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
> 17
> 18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
> 19
> 20
> 21
> 22
> 23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
> 24
> 25
> 26: Detted's son
> 27
> 28 Detted... John (light shirt)
> 29
> 30
> 31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
> 32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
> 33: Kaz's Gf
> 34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
> 35
> 36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
> 37: Brendan's friend
> 38
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Gone

Well that's the second year that people's marriage ceremonies have stopped me from joining this event, gutted, looks like you had a great day for it after all. Apologies for having to drop out Trev, looks like another top drawer event [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Maybe next year, third time lucky?


----------



## neil7545

Rich79 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any good ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Great one kaz,
> 
> Right then:
> 
> Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)
> 
> 1:
> 2
> 3
> 4
> 5
> 6
> 7
> 8
> 9
> 10
> 11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
> 12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
> 13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
> 14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
> 15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
> 16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
> 17
> 18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
> 19
> 20 Neil7545....Neil (red checked shirt bald head)
> 21
> 22
> 23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
> 24
> 25
> 26: Detted's son
> 27
> 28 Detted... John (light shirt)
> 29
> 30
> 31
> 32
> 33: Kaz's Gf
> 34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
> 35
> 36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
> 37: Brendan's friend
> 38
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Nilesong

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2[/quote]

Great one kaz,

Right then:

Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)

1:
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19
20
21
22
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24
25
26: Detted's son
27
28 Detted... John (light shirt)
29
30 
31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend
38[/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Hardrhino

Nilesong said:


> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


Great one kaz,

Right then:

Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)

1 JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
2 Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
3
4 Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
5 Hardrhino, Nick. White T
6
7
8
9
10
11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19
20
21
22
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24
25
26: DenTTed's son
27
28 DenTTed... John (light shirt)
29
30 
31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend
38[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## ttrev21

Hardrhino said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Great one kaz,
> 
> Right then:
> 
> Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)
> 
> 1 JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
> 2 Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
> 3
> 4 Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
> 5 Hardrhino, Nick. White T
> 6
> 7
> 8 Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
> 9 Clive (Cabbey)
> 10 Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
> 11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
> 12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
> 13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
> 14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
> 15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
> 16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
> 17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
> 18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
> 19 Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
> 20
> 21
> 22
> 23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
> 24 Chantelle (TTchan)
> 25
> 26: Dented's son
> 27
> 28 Dented... John (light shirt)
> 29
> 30
> 31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
> 32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
> 33: Kaz's Gf
> 34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
> 35
> 36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
> 37: Brendan's friend
> 38
Click to expand...

[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## TTchan

Thanks for adding me in trev  Couldn't tell if I was 22 or 24 lol


----------



## Hardrhino

ttrev21 said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Great one kaz,

Right then:

Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)

1 JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
2 Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
3
4 Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
5 Hardrhino, Nick. White T
6
7
8 Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
9 Clive (Cabbey)
10 Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19 Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
20
21
22
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24 Chantelle (TTchan)
25
26: Dented's son
27
28 Dented... John (light shirt)
29
30 
31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend
38:

And behind the camera.... Mrs TTrev21, Jan


----------



## ttrev21

Michelle desperately trying to hide the badge........" yes it really is a TT "...... :lol:


----------



## denTTed

Hardrhino said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great one kaz,
> 
> Right then:
> 
> Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)
> 
> 1 JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
> 2 Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
> 3
> 4 Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
> 5 Hardrhino, Nick. White T
> 6
> 7
> 8 Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
> 9 Clive (Cabbey)
> 10 Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
> 11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
> 12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
> 13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
> 14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
> 15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
> 16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
> 17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
> 18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
> 19 Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
> 20
> 21
> 22
> 23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
> 24 Chantelle (TTchan)
> 25
> 26: Dented's son.....Jack
> 27
> 28 Dented... John (light shirt)
> 29
> 30
> 31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
> 32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
> 33: Kaz's Gf
> 34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
> 35
> 36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
> 37: Brendan's friend
> 38:
> 
> And behind the camera.... Mrs TTrev21, Jan
Click to expand...


----------



## TT51

Wow, who needs facebook 

Looks like a really good turnout guys, Trev I did get up early as I saw your post just after I woke, but I thought I'd have a little longer in bed, like quite a few hours  And I still had lots of sorting out on Sunday so it just didn't happen for me, sorry mate :

Def need to catch up with you soon though so give me a shout if you have anything else planned, I don't look in the events that often so drop me a pm mate if you can please.


----------



## ttrev21

TT51 said:


> Wow, who needs facebook
> 
> Looks like a really good turnout guys, Trev I did get up early as I saw your post just after I woke, but I thought I'd have a little longer in bed, like quite a few hours  And I still had lots of sorting out on Sunday so it just didn't happen for me, sorry mate :
> 
> Def need to catch up with you soon though so give me a shout if you have anything else planned, I don't look in the events that often so drop me a pm mate if you can please.


Will do matey, looking at a joint Kent and Sussex meet at the moment for early July just waiting to hear from Kim on that one, then we have a European trip in Early September.


----------



## Redtoy

Thanks Trev for another good day out, thanks also Nick & Jay for keeping us on the right track, a very hard job with thousands of junctions and just a few traffic lights thrown in here & there !

The weather was kind again, we finished up just in time before it came down, our record of good weather events carry on 

Had a nice trip around the 'Lanes' in Brighton after, and then saw the NAKED BIKE RIDE PROTEST [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] , ha ha, did'nt know where to look, but we found a good vantage spot!! once a bus moved out of the way and as luck would have it i somehow pressed the camera button on the phone...just a few times :lol: :lol: .

Thanks again, nice to see old and some new faces.

Gary & Lorraine


----------



## mark_1423

Right then:

Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)

1 JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
2 Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
3
4 Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
5 Hardrhino, Nick. White T
6
7
8 Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
9 Clive (Cabbey)
10 Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19 Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
20 mark 1423 mark blue top, gf in green jumper Lauren.
21
22
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24 Chantelle (TTchan)
25 
26: Dented's son.....Jack
27
28 Dented... John (light shirt)
29
30 
31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend


----------



## adajason

ttrev21 said:


> adajason said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss thiss???? I went last year it was amazing! I am absoutley gutted :-(
> I still ave the sig from last year lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Jason I did send you an email mate about two months ago......never mind maybe next year
Click to expand...

You did, but for some reason I thought I had a bit more time, new job and all that. Yes, and I'll pay a bit more attention


----------



## ttrev21

adajason said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adajason said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did I miss thiss???? I went last year it was amazing! I am absoutley gutted :-(
> I still ave the sig from last year lol [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Jason I did send you an email mate about two months ago......never mind maybe next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did, but for some reason I thought I had a bit more time, new job and all that. Yes, and I'll pay a bit more attention
Click to expand...

No worries mate I will email you once a week next year


----------



## neil7545

mark_1423 said:


> Right then:
> 
> Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)
> 
> 1 JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
> 2 Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
> 3
> 4 Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
> 5 Hardrhino, Nick. White T
> 6
> 7
> 8 Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
> 9 Clive (Cabbey)
> 10 Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
> 11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
> 12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
> 13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
> 14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
> 15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
> 16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
> 17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
> 18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
> 19 Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
> 20 Neil7545 - Neil (checked shirt bald head)
> 21 mark 1423 mark blue top, gf in green jumper Lauren.
> 22
> 23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
> 24 Chantelle (TTchan)
> 25
> 26: Dented's son.....Jack
> 27
> 28 Dented... John (light shirt)
> 29
> 30
> 31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
> 32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
> 33: Kaz's Gf
> 34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
> 35
> 36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
> 37: Brendan's friend


----------



## tom2018

Right then:

Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)

1 JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
2 Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
3
4 Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
5 Hardrhino, Nick. White T
6
7
8 Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
9 Clive (Cabbey)
10 Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19 Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
20 mark 1423 mark blue top, gf in green jumper Lauren.
21
22
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24 Chantelle (TTchan)
25 
26: Dented's son.....Jack
27
28 Dented... John (light shirt)
29 tom - purple jacket, blue t shirt
30 
31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend


----------



## Hardrhino

Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)

1: JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
2: Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
3:
4: Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
5: Hardrhino, Nick. White T
6:
7:
8: Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
9: Clive (Cabbey)
10: Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
11: Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14: Difba...David (Beanie hat)
15: Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
16: Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
17: Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19: Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
20: Neil7545 - Neil (checked shirt bald head)
21: mark 1423 mark, blue top.
22: Lauren (mark 1423 GF) Green Top.
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24: Chantelle (TTchan)
25: 
26: Dented's son.....Jack
27:
28: Dented... John (light shirt)
29: tom - purple jacket, blue t shirt
30: 
31: Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
32: Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35:
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend
38:


----------



## Mike46

Great pictures! and thanks for organising it Trev! 

Anyone got anymore videos or are they still work in progress? :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Mike46 said:


> Great pictures! and thanks for organising it Trev!
> 
> Anyone got anymore videos or are they still work in progress? :lol:


Will get them up as soon as I can.........works gone potty... :wink:


----------



## dbbloke

Hardrhino said:


> Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)
> 
> 1: JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
> 2: Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
> 3:
> 4: Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
> 5: Hardrhino, Nick. White T
> 6:
> 7:
> 8: Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
> 9: Clive (Cabbey)
> 10: Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
> 11: Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
> 12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
> 13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
> 14: Difba...David (Beanie hat)
> 15: Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
> 16: Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
> 17: Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
> 18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
> 19: Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
> 20: Neil7545 - Neil (checked shirt bald head)
> 21: mark 1423 mark, blue top.
> 22: Lauren (mark 1423 GF) Green Top.
> 23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
> 24: Chantelle (TTchan)
> 25:
> 26: Dented's son.....Jack
> 27:
> 28: Dented... John (light shirt)
> 29: tom - purple jacket, blue t shirt
> 30:
> 31: Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
> 32: Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
> 33: Kaz's Gf
> 34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
> 35:
> 36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
> 37: Brendan's friend
> 38: Peter ... dbbloke (grey jumper)


London was a lot of fun, need a louder exhaust for the tunnel next time 
5 or 6 people followed me PAST the Albert Hall, damn TT's got such a low roofline, that's my excuse anyhow.
So much traffic to Brighton, people just don't move over in the UK. Then the 1 hours sleep the night before and hayfever started kicking in, pretty hard effort to try and stay social or even function, no matter how much mackers coffee I drink.
Nice to meet everyone and thanks for being so friendly, well done again trev for the route n stickers.


----------



## Hardrhino

Another Short video....


----------



## Mike46

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=86&t=1159224&mid=0&nmt=TT+Convoy

Someone spotted us! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

Mike46 said:


> http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=86&t=1159224&mid=0&nmt=TT+Convoy
> 
> Someone spotted us! :lol: :lol:


Wahaaaay we are famous,,, :lol: [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hardrhino

Run along from Pease to Layby..... Just!


----------



## CWJ

Number from left.... user name.....name(What your wearing)

1: JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
2: Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
3:
4: Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
5: Hardrhino, Nick. White T
6: Carl (CWJ) Grey T over black
7: Kate (CWJ's navigator and car wash assistant  ) camera bag slung over shoulder
8: Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
9: Clive (Cabbey)
10: Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
11: Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14: Difba...David (Beanie hat)
15: Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
16: Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
17: Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19: Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
20: Neil7545 - Neil (checked shirt bald head)
21: mark 1423 mark, blue top.
22: Lauren (mark 1423 GF) Green Top.
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24: Chantelle (TTchan)
25: 
26: Dented's son.....Jack
27:
28: Dented... John (light shirt)
29: tom - purple jacket, blue t shirt
30: 
31: Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
32: Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35:
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend
38: Peter ... dbbloke (grey jumper)


----------



## Brendanb86

Hardrhino said:


> Run along from Pease to Layby..... Just!


A few overtaking Top Gear moments in there! Looking forward to seeing the final edit!


----------



## ian222

ttrev21 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, who needs facebook
> 
> Looks like a really good turnout guys, Trev I did get up early as I saw your post just after I woke, but I thought I'd have a little longer in bed, like quite a few hours  And I still had lots of sorting out on Sunday so it just didn't happen for me, sorry mate :
> 
> Def need to catch up with you soon though so give me a shout if you have anything else planned, I don't look in the events that often so drop me a pm mate if you can please.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do matey, looking at a joint Kent and Sussex meet at the moment for early July just waiting to hear from Kim on that one, then we have a European trip in Early September.
Click to expand...

You will have a long wait for Kim to reply mate, she has gone. A few have tried to pm her but no reply.


----------



## ttrev21

ian222 said:


> ttrev21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, who needs facebook
> 
> Looks like a really good turnout guys, Trev I did get up early as I saw your post just after I woke, but I thought I'd have a little longer in bed, like quite a few hours  And I still had lots of sorting out on Sunday so it just didn't happen for me, sorry mate :
> 
> Def need to catch up with you soon though so give me a shout if you have anything else planned, I don't look in the events that often so drop me a pm mate if you can please.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do matey, looking at a joint Kent and Sussex meet at the moment for early July just waiting to hear from Kim on that one, then we have a European trip in Early September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You will have a long wait for Kim to reply mate, she has gone. A few have tried to pm her but no reply.
Click to expand...

I`ve sent an email so will see what happens. :?


----------



## bmwe30init

1 JayTTapp, Jason, Blue top
2 Michelle (JayTTapp GF) Beige top.
3
4 Sandra (Hardrhino Wifey) Black coat
5 Hardrhino, Nick. White T
6
7
8 Sandra (Mrs Cabbey)
9 Clive (Cabbey)
10 Lorraine (Mrs RedToy)
11 Rich79..(Wife - Black top)
12: Rich196...Richard (blue top)
13: Rich196 GF (gray top)
14 Difba...David (Beanie hat)
15. Rich79..Rich (Blue Top)
16 Difba GF...Hannah (Light grey top)
17 Nilesong - Erol (Light grey top)
18: Mike46...Mike (green top)
19 Gary (RedToy) Kneeling blue top
20 Neil7545 - Neil (checked shirt bald head)
21 mark 1423 mark blue top, gf in green jumper Lauren.
22
23: Trev... Trevlar (black coat)
24 Chantelle (TTchan)
25 marv -bmwe30init- black t 
26: Dented's son.....Jack
27 Nick marvs pass-brown jumper
28 Dented... John (light shirt)
29
30 
31 Amaranth (Aly) crouched down red bag
32 Mr Amaranth (Gary) stood up no hair
33: Kaz's Gf
34: Kaz...Maruius (dark Top)
35
36: Brendan86...Brendan (white top)
37: Brendan's friend


----------



## tom2018

To the person aove you didnt copy the most recent one, the most recent one is the one above your post with alot more names filled out lol

Tom


----------



## VaderTTS

Can't make this now as got some Goodwood tickets through Audi, but sure you'll have fun.
Thanks
VaderTTS


----------



## Rich196

VaderTTS said:


> Can't make this now as got some Goodwood tickets through Audi, but sure you'll have fun.
> Thanks
> VaderTTS


Its been and gone :s


----------



## Rich79

VaderTTS said:


> Can't make this now as got some Goodwood tickets through Audi, but sure you'll have fun.
> Thanks
> VaderTTS


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttrev21

VaderTTS said:


> Can't make this now as got some Goodwood tickets through Audi, but sure you'll have fun.
> Thanks
> VaderTTS


Kinda guessed that when you didn`t turn up... :lol:


----------



## denTTed

VaderTTS said:


> Can't make this now as got some Goodwood tickets through Audi, but sure you'll have fun.
> Thanks
> VaderTTS


Yeh, misplaced your time machine too i guess.


----------



## neil7545

VaderTTS said:


> Can't make this now as got some Goodwood tickets through Audi, but sure you'll have fun.
> Thanks
> VaderTTS


Brilliant!!!

People do this to me all the time at work with meeting invites tell you they can't attend after the meeting has come and gone...........priceless - we don't work together do we?? :lol:


----------



## londonblade

Just catching up and see the great family picture at the Smugglers......and we had legged it just before :roll:

Anyway, if the photo was a bit wider and we were there, we would have been:

38. Karl, light grey top, aka londonblade 
39. Ellie, blue top 
40. Thomas, light blue top (squashed in the back seat) 
41. Jonathan, green top (squashed in the back seat)

Just for the record!! See you next time

Cheers 
Karl


----------



## Rich196

Photos as promised Finally!!1


----------

